# MW2 PS3 most hacked game ever



## Matti_Ice (Feb 13, 2010)

I expect the occasional glitch in a game, but my clan has been noticing people that have hacked the game. We played with a guy named Lancelot77 (or some crap like that) and he had a title that was nothing but a bunch of numbers and letters (clearly a hack) and he could call in whatever kill streak he wanted to at will (usually he'd call in a shit load of care packages and let his team mates get them thinking we wouldn't figure him out (ok ..... you are 3 and 10 and you've called in 15 care packages?!) 

Seriously, people have taken this from glitching to hacking the game. Every match I play someone is hacking, glitching, or using aimbot. Does anyone else feel this game is full of bitchassness?

If you ever want to game for real my tag is Uniballin and my clan is HATE, hit us up, we love mother f*ckers that wanna b real with it.


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 13, 2010)

That's exactly the reason I stopped playing MW2, which is a damn shame cause it's a cool game, but even before MW2 people where hacking COD4, which I played a lot, like 3 years or so and suddenly guys were flying around, and sniping people from the clouds (N). Now I don't even bother anymore. 

I am glad I have MAG now, which seems to attract more serious players then the kids on MW.


----------



## Bobo (Feb 13, 2010)

I see this shit too in other games. Spoils it when some pussy won't play fair.


----------



## Matti_Ice (Feb 14, 2010)

Oyeah MAG is rockin it. Like you said, it is a shame, MW2 is a great game, few complaints but still fun.


----------



## Opeth666 (Feb 14, 2010)

this is why I stick to Oblivion...


----------



## AySay (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah The whole prestige aspect is completely destroyed now with all the hacking. I mean in COD4 it still felt like a big deal to prestige up, but now with every 12 year old loser hacking and getting the symbols it's pointless to actually do it.


----------



## philkilla (Feb 14, 2010)

I am going to have to refer you to my last post in the MW2 thread.

Take a look.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 14, 2010)

the major reason why I gave up FPS games. little whiney @zz kids who think it's more fun to hack the game then play seasoned veterans on an even playing field. On top of that Sony/developer doing nothing about the blatant hacks to correct them


----------



## philkilla (Feb 14, 2010)

Look at this, recent vid posted today:



This is on the 360 too...


----------



## alexander12014 (Feb 14, 2010)

Horseshit!!!


----------



## GazPots (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm glad i only play hardcore. Almost zero hacks that i can see in that mode (cept name hacks). 


That guy would get auto killed from friendly fire if he tried that Ac-130 shit on hardcore. 



Still, this is terrible.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 15, 2010)

How the fuck do you hack MW2 on a PS3???


----------



## pink freud (Feb 15, 2010)

Nothing I liked more in CSS than IP banning somebody who was blatantly hacking.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah tons of people I know who play it on PC moan about at least one person in every game they play having either aimbot or wallhack or something.


----------



## philkilla (Feb 16, 2010)

IW really fucked the pooch.


----------



## slothrop (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't think it's only the PS3 version that has problems, the video from the first page was from a 360. Regardless, the glitches/hacks made the game virtually unplayable for me. I'm thanking Zipper for MAG everyday!


----------



## TheClownPrince (Mar 1, 2010)

I haven't seen a single hack on the PS3 version, seen a few on 360 and PC mind you. I'd like to say I've seen people glitching on PS3 but honestly I haven't seen that either. It's unfortunate though, the whole hacking/glitching side of gaming... I blame PC users for bringing this culture into console gaming.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 1, 2010)

what is glitching?


----------



## leandroab (Mar 1, 2010)

LOL the vid..

Such bullshit...


----------



## cataclysm_child (Mar 1, 2010)

I didn't even get to buy MW2. And this week Battlefield: Bad Company 2 is released so I'll probably never buy MW2 

I suggest you start playing BF instead. Waaaaay better game IMO!

Waaaaaaaaaaaay better!


----------



## Opeth666 (Mar 1, 2010)

TheClownPrince said:


> I haven't seen a single hack on the PS3 version, seen a few on 360 and PC mind you. I'd like to say I've seen people glitching on PS3 but honestly I haven't seen that either. It's unfortunate though, the whole hacking/glitching side of gaming... I blame PC users for bringing this culture into console gaming.



I resent that statement thank you


----------



## sakeido (Mar 1, 2010)

TheClownPrince said:


> I haven't seen a single hack on the PS3 version, seen a few on 360 and PC mind you. I'd like to say I've seen people glitching on PS3 but honestly I haven't seen that either. It's unfortunate though, the whole hacking/glitching side of gaming... I blame PC users for bringing this culture into console gaming.



"culture?"
Blame two things
1) the hackers themselves for being douchebags. You should know that douchebags transcend demographic lines.
2) Infinity Ward for putting together a such a fucking terrible game 

Do not blame PC gaming.


----------



## philkilla (Mar 1, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> I didn't even get to buy MW2. And this week Battlefield: Bad Company 2 is released so I'll probably never buy MW2
> 
> I suggest you start playing BF instead. Waaaaay better game IMO!
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaaay better!



QFT


I am very excited for tomorrow to be here already.


----------

